# Update!! Williamsburg, Virginia August 21St - 28Th 2016



## egregg57

All, I have blocked 8 sites at American Heritage RV Park, Williamsburg, Virginia from 21 August to 28 August.

This would be an opportunity to visit Colonial Williamsburg, The Jamestown Settlement, Yorktown Battlefield, Busch Gardens Williamsburg, Kings Dominion, There are beautiful plantations, fishing, golf, an Air and Space Museum in Newport News, A maritime Museum, Norfolk is 40 minutes away, Virginia Beach is about an hour and a half, Washington DC is close enough that there are tour buses that can bring you there and back.

As of this date 9 sites are filled!

If you have questions about the area, or are interested in staying the week, or a weekend, please feel free to ask. I was stationed in the area for a good number of years and we have visited this particular campground and am familiar with it.

There is a discount available to us should we have 10 or more units book. The campground does discount AARP, Good Sam, and military members. However these could not be used in conjunction with the group discount, should we receive it.

So there is time to plan and book this, and I hope you will be able to attend.

If not, Jason, Wendy, myself, Tina and the rest, will just run amok by ourselves!

As the date approaches, I will have information on a Potluck, and any group activities that may provide discounts to parks or venues.

Again, if you have any questions, please feel to ask!

Thank you!

UPDATE!

we are filling sites!

Sola123 site xxx
Happy Camper site 103
Pvcoach site 109
Chiplynne site 110
Kampinwitkids site 111
Scott-Patti site 112
Ottinger site 113
CW3Jason site 114
Egregg57 site 115

Hope you'll consider joining too!

Eric


----------



## KampinwitKids

I did not forget, will call this week. Wow! this is my first post on here in years!!!!!! I think we are going to the whole week, with a stop in Lancaster, PA


----------



## egregg57

Hey Brian! That is excellent news! Rollercoasters, Baby!!


----------



## egregg57

We have sites 109 - 115. I am on site 115.


----------



## egregg57

Shared with me by Happy Camper:

Just a heads up Bush Gardens Williamsburg has re-released their discounted Groupon tickets to the park; these expire in September. $47.50 each;
https://www.groupon.com/deals/busch-gardens-williamsburg-43

THE FINE PRINT:
•$48.50 gets you unlimited admission to Busch Gardens AND Water Country USA for up to seven consecutive days ($97 value)
•Enjoy the flexibility to go back and forth between these two great parks or just visit them each on different days, as many times as you want for up to seven days
•Children under the age of 3 admitted free

THESE DISCOUNTED TICKETS TO BOTH THE THEME PARK AND THE WATERPARK CAN BE USED AS MANY TIMES AS YOU WANT IN 7 CONSECUTIVE DAYS!!
THIS IS A REALLY GREAT DEAL!


----------



## egregg57

Looking for another family or two! Please join us!


----------



## egregg57

Meet and greet Sunday August 21st, site 115.

Current available Discounts and Offers

Colonial Williamsburg:

Military Active/Retired 50% off one day pass, or 50% off annual pass to include up to 5 Dependents to Colonial Williamsburg.

Summer Bounce Ticket: Includes Colonial Williamsburg sites, Busch Gardens, Water Country includes parking 7 consecutive days $138.00
America's Historic Triangle Ticket: Colonial Williamsburg, Historic Jamestowne, Jamestown Settlement, Yorktown Victory Center, and Yorktown Battlefield for seven consecutive days 89.25
Williamsburg Flex Ticket: Colonial Williamsburg, Busch Gardens, Water Country, Historic Jamestowne, Jamestown Settlement, Yorktown Victory Center, and Yorktown Battlefield for seven consecutive days 195.75.

I have the ability to Purchase tickets at a discounted price For:

Busch Gardens: Gate Price is $77.00. Discounted Price is $53.50
Water Country USA: Gate price $52.00. Discounted price is $32.50
Kings Dominion and Soak City: Gate price $66.00 Discounted $45.50
I can't do these because I would have to be present for anyone else to use them! I am not splitting myself into peices!! Sorry!

These are offered through my Corporate Portal here at work. There would be a good amount of money involved here, and I don't see any other way than for me to purchase them and then to be reimbursed by those wanting the tickets. So yikes! Perhaps we could use Paypal? I don't know! Please chime in if you have a good idea.

More to follow...

Ticket prices are for adults. Children cost less, and are still counted in as a member.

Additional discounts (Senior, AARP, Military ) may or may not apply.

Group Colonial Williamsburg 1 day ticket (15+ people): $21.00 each.

Jamestown Settlement and Yorktown Victory Center (15+ people): Combo ticket allows one visit to each location over a 7 day period $23.15 each

4 site Jamestown Settlement, Historic Jamestowne, Yorktown Victory Center, and Yorktown Battlefield: $32.25 each

Waiting for call back from Busch Gardens on thier group rate. I do know it will be for 15 or more people as well.

You still have time! Hope to see you there!


----------



## egregg57

Well it appears that we will not have anyone from Outbackers attending this Rally / Get together. We have 11 other families from three different groups going.

I remember a time where many of us (being a former Outback Owner I can say that) would get together. Sometimes twice a year. I am sad. Hopefully someday this will change.

Thank you Admin and Moderators for letting me try.

Eric


----------

